# Zoo Tycoon Installing Issues



## Lissa (Nov 15, 2007)

When I attempt to install my Zoo Tycoon, I get this error message: The application or DLL D:\Directx\Dsetup.DLL is not a valid windows image. Please check this against your installation diskette. I do not understand this. I have gone through all the nine steps, installed the newest DirectX but it hasn't helped. Can you help? 

I can post my system specs but I have no idea which ones you need to help me. My computer is a Windows XP Professional, and has 200 GB of space in total, and there is defintely sufficient space for the game. I have the updated Directx. These are some stats I think you need. 
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 2657 MHz (20 x 133)

I am really really stupid when it comes to computers, no idea about drivers and such.
I just want to play the game.
Thanks!


----------

